# Mid Iowa ft



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Any news yet.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open callbks after land triple, 2retired: 1 2 3 4 7 8 12 15 16 18 20 21 22 28 32 33 36 37 39 40 42 43 44 46 47 53 55.
27 dogs are unofficially back to land blind. #31 scratched.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Qualifying callbks: 1 3 5 6 7 8 10 11 12 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 24 25 28. They r doing water, so I am guessing these r dogs back to water blind. Unofficial callbks.

Beautiful day. sunny, not humid, not hot. Good people & some good dog work.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open callbks after land blind: 18 back unofficially, 1 2 4 8 12 18 22 28 32 33 36 37 40 43 44 47 53 55


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open, Amateur, Qualifying and Derby would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Open
1-#55
2-#33
3-#32
4-#12
RJ-#40
Jam-#43,53
Congratulations to all!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Holy Moly all amateurs.
Congrats to Chuck & Mary Jane on 1st, 3rd & 4th!!! 
& to Ed Kruger on 2nd.


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Derby 

1 monte boccart angus

2 barb Farrell no dog name

3 Adam bally flake 

4 Adam Bally Grady 

Clint avant 3 jams 

steve Blythe 2 jams

jim beck 1 jam
All I got second hand.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbks to water quad, 2 retired.
1 Mize Peanut
8 Heise Princess
9 Schweikert Louie 
10 Hemminger Comet
14 Seivert Thief
16 Ruffalo George
18 Despanes Dillon
19 Swenson Finn
20 Schweikert Yukon
26 Hemminger Colt
27 Krueger Chef


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow, Big congrats to Chuck and Mary Jane good thing yall didnt have another dog or poor Ed wouldnt have scratched out some tin.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur 
1 Krueger Chef
2 Schweikert Louie
3 Ruffalo George
4 Mize Peanut (new AFC)
Rj Hemminger Colt


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats to all. Especially to the new AFC In Front of Peanuts name & Chuck & Mary Jane for second with Louie. What a weekend for them. Way to go Carl : George.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Poor Ed better be careful. If he keeps it up he might just go and win a double header sometime.

Great job Chef & Ed!

Edit: I heard this place titled Peanut? Congrats Chuck & Marge Mize, and Peanut!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Amateur
> 1 Krueger Chef
> 2 Schweikert Louie
> 3 Ruffalo George
> ...


Congrats to all especially SVRC club members Ed and Chef (Wow), Chuck, Marjie and AFC Peanut.

What a great last series. It was a all water survival quad on a wonderfully cool morning. Great test.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree with Bob. It was a tough, but doable quad. Gun stations were visible, throws were good. No tricks. All throws were to the right. Long retired thrown into heavy cover, down the middle. Swing to right to a flyer shot into heavy cover. Just across the water and also down the middle, a retired bird thrown from one side of a hay bale over the hay bale, and gunner retires behind the bale (line to long retired was through this mark area). On the left and across the water, a standout gun thrown to the right as the go-bird. The entire Amateur was a refreshing no tricks amateur. You could see the guns, you could see the birds, you could see the line to the blinds. What a treat! The Open was the same--good setups and fair callbacks. Thank you judges!! And, thank you Mid IA club members!! Oh, and on Sunday all handlers and anyone else who was around got a free lunch bag. That is a neat touch, which the club also did at their spring trial.


----------

